# SIRIUS XM Radio Presents MiRGE, the First Interoperable Satellite Radio



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://news.prnewswire.com/DisplayR...STORY=/www/story/01-08-2009/0004951184&EDATE=


> SIRIUS XM Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI) announced the launch of MiRGE, the first interoperable satellite radio. MiRGE allows subscribers to easily switch between SIRIUS and XM, allowing them to receive all the dynamic and exclusive commercial-free music, news, talk, sports and comedy channels and shows from both services.
> 
> Subscribers will have access to all the exclusive SIRIUS XM music, talk and comedy channels and shows, including Howard Stern; Martha Stewart Living Radio; Oprah & Friends; SIRIUS NFL Radio and play-by-play of every NFL game; the MLB Home Plate channel and play-by-play of every Major League Baseball game; SIRIUS NASCAR Radio and broadcasts of every NASCAR race; play-by-play of NBA and NHL games; PGA TOUR events; and live games from hundreds of college teams.
> 
> ...


More....


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice! If they really want to reconcile with us they should offer the updared/new hardware free. Hold out long enough and they probably will.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I know they had to, but this is kind of moot now since they pretty much merged the entire lineup. Most of the stations on the "other side" are just duplicates of the other now, except the best of stuff.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

This would have been outstanding , almost groundbreaking news-WHEN THE SERVICES WERE DIFFERENT! Now it like , ho-hum, since the channels, especially the music ones are the same. Too Late:nono2:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

paja said:


> This would have been outstanding , almost groundbreaking news-WHEN THE SERVICES WERE DIFFERENT! Now it like , ho-hum, since the channels, especially the music ones are the same. Too Late:nono2:


How do you know what things are going to be like with Sat. radio in the future? With those new radios things could change. Why oh why does everything that Sirius XM does now get such negative reactions from people?
The company is drowning in debt while trying to do the best it can in the way of service to its subs. Plus that radio is something that the company said it was going to do if the merger went through and they are doing what they said they would. That in itself is encouraging to me--Sat. Radio has kept a promise that they made to the public.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dolly said:


> That in itself is encouraging to me--Sat. Radio has kept a promise that they made to the public.


They had to... it was one of the requirements by the feds to approve it.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> They had to... it was one of the requirements by the feds to approve it.


Well that is what I thought, but the last time I posted about that I was told I was wrong. That it wasn't a merger requirement so for once I was right


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually, they pledged to produce a dual-service radio way back when the services were first launched.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't get it? What's the point? How is this different than having the sirius w/ the best of xm. or xm w/ the best of sirius?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

thestaton said:


> I don't get it? What's the point? How is this different than having the sirius w/ the best of xm. or xm w/ the best of sirius?


Well I can tell you what I would like to happen if Sirius XM can ever get out of debt and start making money. They would have a radio that can go back and forth between Sirius and XM. So how about bring some of the XM Channels back? I know that is probably only a dream, but at least dreams are cheap


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

XM channels won't be back; the main area they are saving money on, which was the purpose of the merger, is eliminating content duplication.


----------

